# binärdatei aus datenbank in bild umwandeln



## sonic29 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich nutze eine Postgresql8.4 Datenbank in der ich mehrere Fotos abspeichern will. Das Ablegen der Daten in der Datenbank klappt wunderbar dank Javazoom UploadBean. 
Die Daten liegen also nun in der DB als Binärdatei (in postgresql "bytea").
Wie konvertier ich nun diese bytea datei wieder in ein image und zeige dieses image in einer .jsp an?

Gruß,
sonic29


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2010)

wie zeigst du denn ein Bild von der Festplatte oder anderen Quellen an?
gibts du den Original-Pfad an und irgendwer greift direkt darauf zu?

ich bin im Thema nicht so drin, aber es gibt auch Servlets, die Bilder liefern können,
und wenn die das machen ist es ja zweitrangig, ob der Stream von der Festplatte oder aus der DB kommt,
siehe etwa
Google
->

Bild im Binary-Code durch eine JSP anzeigen lassen - Entwickler-Forum


edit: ok, das war eher JSP als Servlet, vielleicht in diese Richtung suchen:
Google
->
Returning an Image in a Servlet | Example Depot


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (7. Mai 2010)

Zum Servlet kann ich nichts sagen, aber sehr einfach lässt sich ein Byte-Array in ein ImageIcon umwandeln (ImageIcon(byte[] imageData) ) und davon ausgehend dann vielleicht alles weitere ....


----------



## sonic29 (7. Mai 2010)

habe das jetzt mal so versucht: kommt aber in der letzten zeile ein error, dass man nicht von byte zu imageicon casten kann.


```
pstmt = con.prepareStatement("SELECT binaryfile from uploads WHERE filename = '1.JPG'");
				ResultSet rs = pstmt.executeQuery();    
				JspWriter out = pageContext.getOut();
				while(rs.next()) {
					Blob blob = rs.getBlob(1);
					InputStream in = blob.getBinaryStream();
					int length = (int) blob.length();
					byte [] data = blob.getBytes(1, length);
					ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon();
					icon = (ImageIcon) data;
                                }
```

jemand ne idee...? habe den code jetzt in einem tag, der dann in der .jsp aufgerufen wird.. von der denkweise her evtl völlig falsch?


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2010)

Guybrush hat auf einen der Konstruktoren hingewiesen,

mit dem abwegigen Versuch byte[] nach ImageIcon zu casten, sehe ich generell schwarz in solch einem komplizierten Umfeld


----------



## sonic29 (7. Mai 2010)

achso ok, dann war das ein missverständnis ^^


```
pstmt = con.prepareStatement("SELECT binaryfile from uploads WHERE filename = '1.JPG'");
				ResultSet rs = pstmt.executeQuery();    
				JspWriter out = pageContext.getOut();
				while(rs.next()) {
					Blob blob = rs.getBlob(1);
					InputStream in = blob.getBinaryStream();
					int length = (int) blob.length();
					byte [] data = blob.getBytes(1, length);
					ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon(data);
					out.println(icon);
```

so kann ich schonmal ausführen.. jedoch kommt dabei eine exception: org.postgresql.util.PSQLException:Unzulässiger Wert für den Typ long...
in der zeile:  
	
	
	
	





```
Blob blob = rs.getBlob(1);
```

Habe das gefühl, dass die spalte in der datenbank nicht mit .getBlob(); zu erreichen ist.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2010)

von einem ResultSet kannst du zu
ResultSetMetaData (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)
kommen und dort alle Colums mit Namen und Typ abfragen (vor allem für SELECT * ), wenn da nicht Blob dabei ist, hast du gewiss ein Problem,
aber ein ganz anderes als ursprünglich hier ein Thema..

was hast du denn für eine Tabelle, was ist schon in der DB drin, funktioniert ein Select in anderen DB-Tools usw?


----------



## sonic29 (7. Mai 2010)

ok,

ich habe mithilfe von 

```
System.out.println(rs.getMetaData().getColumnTypeName(1));
```
rausbekommen, dass der datentyp bytea ist. hätte ich auch drauf kommen können ^^

einem imageicon habe ich dann die bytes zugeordnet:

```
byte[] b = rs.getBytes(1);
					ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon(b);
					out.println(icon);
```

auf der .jsp wird jetzt ausgegeben: javax.swing.ImageIcon@bf053f 
wie bekomm ich es nun hin, dass das foto auch angezeigt wird?
die sql abfrage funktioniert in pgadmin...

sonic29


----------

